# Up close and personal



## screwdriver (Feb 4, 2018)

I had this thing flying around so I grabbed my camera and zoomed in.  Its black and white for artistic effect.  I think the latin name is Fungus Gnaticus. 

View attachment 20171129_114549.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow, great picture. what scary detail.  gnaticus? lol


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 4, 2018)

I wanted to see what the fur looked like on the bottom of the fan leaves.  I didn't really use any procedure when preparing the sample, didn't keep track of any data, just looked really close and took some pictures.
I assume the fur are tricomes,  They may not be represented properly, due to the lack of preparation.  The balls maybe artifact or eggs?  I lean towards artifact.  You can easily make out other structures. 

View attachment 20171017_112034.jpg


View attachment 20171017_112249.jpg


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 4, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Wow, great picture. what scary detail.  gnaticus? lol



Yeah, I may have misremembered the name.


This is the other side of the leaf.  I thought it looked cool but really doesn't represent what it should.  The cells look like they collapsed into fuzzy balls. 

View attachment 20171017_120700.jpg


View attachment 20171017_113935.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow, what kind of camera is that? Pretty sweet detail.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm taking pictures of the monitor which displays the image from the electron microscope.

Where some of the samples come from. 

View attachment 20180204_211216.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 5, 2018)

screwdriver said:


> I'm taking pictures of the monitor which displays the image from the electron microscope.
> 
> Where some of the samples come from.




OK, electron scope. I was going to say, that's one heck of a camera. LOL


----------



## zem (Feb 5, 2018)

wow those pics are great! cool instrument to have at your disposal


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 5, 2018)

I got a bunch of real cool instruments at my disposal.  Boss wants me to learn even more so I come up with my own secret learning experiences.  I'm supposed to know everything at a moments notice.  Not working out for me but having fun trying.

Here's a different sample prep.
This is the back side of a big fan leaf (what's the proper term for that leaf?)  The first thing I noticed was the tricomes weren't distorted.  The technique can still be improved.    Screwed up on the second step,  cut all my samples and piled them on thin layer of sawdust. ***.  Didn't catch in time before they went into the fixer.  Aside from all the artifacts it came out, OK. 

View attachment 20180205_122755.jpg


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 5, 2018)

This is the top side of a fan leaf screaming. 

View attachment 20180205_134253.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2018)

wow! very cool. very nice bud pic also. what is it and how old? yield? thanks!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2018)

screwdriver said:


> This is the top side of a fan leaf screaming.



I think it is a happy fan leaf and it is laughing.  Just awesome pic's. Thank you for posting.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 14, 2018)

grass hopper said:


> wow! very cool. very nice bud pic also. what is it and how old? yield? thanks!



I'm thinking it is Papaya, pretty sure.  It came out real nice, it was supposed to go into my small cabinet but moved to my new tent with 100watt full spectrum and a 100watt red LEDs.  Still waiting for some amber, and waiting.  I don't know how many days its been but it is almost ready.   I'm thinking a little over 3oz dried.  



Rosebud said:


> I think it is a happy fan leaf and it is laughing.  Just awesome pic's. Thank you for posting.



How about singing, a little vocal cord action?


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's a quick shot of a stem.  You can find these lip things everywhere on the plant. 

View attachment 20180219_124145.jpg


----------



## screwdriver (Apr 27, 2018)

A little known secret,  I like pollen but not all pollen likes me.  Sorry, this is the only pollen I have.  It is from a hyacinth that I grew over the winter. 

View attachment 20180319_094011.jpg


----------



## screwdriver (May 5, 2018)

Here's the outer sheath of a root.  I just cut a sample out but I think I was a little rough on it.  Again, I didn't prep it very good but the interior looked cool.  Looks like the cortex cells disappear and you get to see the flem and xylene in tatters on the interior.  The last pic is where the root skin was ripped away and left the interior intact.  You get to see how the water gets in. 

View attachment 20180503_132453.jpg


View attachment 20180503_132203.jpg


View attachment 20180503_125740.jpg


----------

